# Smith I/O Photochromic



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

photochromic isn't instant


----------



## sp3000 (Dec 27, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> photochromic isn't instant


Yes I was aware of that, but I've left them out in the sun for a full 5 min and still see no noticeable change. 

I'd like to hear from anybody with experience with these.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got some Zeal's with a photochromatic lens. I thought one lens to do it all.....yeah, not so much. In flat light there is not enough contrast. As far as "changing" tint, it is really slow and almost unnoticeable.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

My Zeal Z3's are amazing. I've used a lot of different goggles and they work great in everything I've experienced these past 23-24 days so far this season, except for very low light/night riding. They've never fogged even with my face mask under the goggles, comfortable with a wide range of vision. Then again, I didn't buy them thinking they were one lens to do it all.. more like one lens that handles the vast majority of conditions very well.

OP, how are you measuring the change? Keep the lens in a dark area for a while, go outside, snap a picture from the inside with the sun on the other end. Let them sit for a few minutes facing the sun, then snap a picture in similar fashion as before. Post up the two pictures. Or.. just ride them. The change should be very subtle but it's there and enough to make a difference. As for the reflection you're experiencing, wish I could help. Contact Smith.


----------



## sp3000 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks tdn, I'll do as you suggest, I'd love to ride in them but I'm in Australia and it's about 30 degrees C outside so not much snow! I'll be in Canada in March.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

My buddy I ride with has Zeal PC lenses and he really likes them. We've ridden all kinds of conditions and I've never heard him complain.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have them on my IOx. To be completely honest, I don't notice much difference. I think it may give a little difference in tint compared to the red sensor lens but that's it. I was a little disappointed in the fact that it doesn't seem to change very fast, if at all. I think smith makes a great product but I don't know if these lens are quite there yet. I wouldn't be happy if I paid $100 for the lens alone.
I don't really notice any reflection though unless I really try and look for it.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I can only speak for Zeal, as I have not used Smiths Photochromatic lens. If you aren't happy with them, definitely contact Smith. Any good company logs and appreciates feedback like this. If there's a problem, they'll eventually catch on but the sooner people speak up the quicker they can identify it and fix it.

Here's a video I found that kind of shows the change for a pair of Zeals.





Photochromatic, Polarized & Spherical Goggles by Zeal Optics - YouTube

Watch the whole thing or skip to the 50 second mark for a better comparison.


----------



## sp3000 (Dec 27, 2012)

cool, great video! Thanks again tdn! mb889, I think you have it nailed, it's a real shame as I thought the smith would be good especially based on the VLT specs 20-50%, it's more like 48-50%! I did pay $100 for the lens alone, amazon have refunded the money so it's not all bad but had I just been going a standard goggle I probably would have bought Oakley's. 

If I do decide to go down the road of Photochromic again does anyone have experience with the POC? unfortunately in Australia I don't think anyone sells Zeal so I can't even try them on.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried zeal's photochromic and couldn't tell any difference, even when I did all the crap in their videos to test them out. 

As far as the annoying reflections, I have that on my dragon lenses and you don't even notice it on the mtn when you're looking at anything past a couple of feet away. afaik, that reflection is what gives higher definition in flatter light


----------



## sp3000 (Dec 27, 2012)

interesting point extra0, that may be the case, I could try them out on the beach here to see! But seriously that sounds like it should be fine on the snow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Was doing some research and found this.

Smith Goggle Lens Guide | Blister Gear Review – Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing - The most honest, and in-depth reviews of ski, board, bike, and climbing equipment on the planet.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

sp3000 said:


> Thanks tdn, I'll do as you suggest, I'd love to ride in them but I'm in Australia and it's about 30 degrees C outside so not much snow! I'll be in Canada in March.


Are you suggesting that photochromatic lenses change light transmission based on temperature? :dizzy:


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I have the Smith IO/X with Photocromic. If I place them on my helmet, then onto my eyes it takes about 10 seconds for them to come around in regards to recognizing the light. IDK what kind of riding you're doing, if you're going into caverns then coming back out into the sun consistently, but in simply riding down the hill ALL DAY without having to change your lenses, they're pretty f'n sweet. Anything that means I don't have to touch my lenses or even have them factor into my day in anyway is excellent. I'd rather focus on other things and this goggle let me do that. Never really fog up even with my face mask close. Would reccommend.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i had photochromatic eye glasses back before everyone realized how dorky they were.

The glasses took about a week of use before they started changing tint quickly. IIRC all of the photochromatic glasses were like that. Just leave them out in the sun a bit to loosen them up and break them in.


----------

